# More on Cash Rents.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is another angle on dealing with the present day high costs of "Cash Rents". 
Really insightful.

Regards, Mike

Prepare to Negotiate | Top Producer Magazine


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Qoute from the article.










```
It's also in producers' best interest to explain their costs and returns to landlords. For example, fuel costs have skyrocketed from $35 per acre to nearly $70 in three years.
```
Say What?That would be 20 gallons of fuel per acre!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Qoute from the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the article gave some more explanation in that regard.....that is puzzling.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It is from Top Producer magazine!!They should call it BTO magazine,lol.

They typically praise someone and then they are broke the next yr,ILFF for example.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That fuel cost must include the considerable recreational tillage that BTOs are so fond of!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> That fuel cost must include the considerable recreational tillage that BTOs are so fond of!


Maybe also gas for the Boat,Motorcycle,Jet Ski,4 Wheeler,Snowmobile and pullin the Camper to Arizona.


----------

